# NDI HX Capture Card Using Raspberry Pi(or alternative device)?



## danmags (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi all, 

This is my first time posting on this forum, so I apologise in advanced if I put it in the wrong section. 

I have been thinking about this idea for the past few days, but unfortunately I lack the experience and knowledge as of now to make it happen. Countless google searches can't seem to give me the answer either. 

Basically, we have a Sony a6100 camera that we would like to use as a video source for OBS, and that means that we would need to use a capture card. I was wondering if we could somehow use a RPi or any other device to take the HDMI output of the camera and broadcast it as on NDI HX so that we could bring it into OBS as an NDI source wirelessly. To be honest, I am not set on the RPi nor NDI, but in my head, they were the most suitable tools. There are probably products out there that do it, but I would enjoy putting this together myself and might save money by doing so. 

Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Eliott V. A. (Aug 30, 2020)

TBS2603se NDI®|HX2 supported H.265/H.264 HDMI Video Encoder
					

TBS2603se is a professional HDMI video encoder, which supports 1 channel HDMI stream of H.264/H.265 encoding output and the AAC, Mp3 audio format.TBS2603se can encode video streams from any HDMI video source to various media streaming servers (Wowza, Read 5, Xtream Codes, Flussonic, FMS etc) or...




					www.tbsiptv.com


----------

